# Oh what to do??



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi All
I need a bit of advice...we're on our 4th cycle, hoping to make a sibling for our DS.  We moved house earlier this year, and had to move clinics too as a result.  I'm currently on day 11 stimms. My consultant increased the menopur dose to 6vials from 4 after my day 7 scan, as he felt I wasn't responding fast enough.  My day 10 scan showed 3 x 12mm, 1 x 11mm and 4 x 10mm follies and I was told I would be going for EC on Wednesday. I have to have another scan on Monday.  The clinic's policy is that EC only goes ahead when there is at least 3 x 17mm follies, they do not work weekends and do 2 day transfers only. The scan on Friday showed that each of my follies had grown by half the size it was on Wednesday, so assuming that the same happens over the weekend, it means that I'll have the requirement for EC but not necessarily many more than that.

My question is - if on Monday, the scan shows I have 3 x 18mm and the rest are 16 & 15, should I ask to stimm for another night to increase my chances at EC or might I then jepordize the three bigger ones then?  Does the trigger shot give the follies an extra boost?
You would think after 3 cycles I'd know all this, but its 2years since the last round and I've forgotten. I'm nervous that my stimms are being rushed to fit into their schedule, so any advice/suggestions would be welcomed.
Thanks!


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry cant add much advice but did want to say that, these fears  you have need addressing with the clinic that is being paid, by you, for this tx!!..
Im concerned by the "our clinic only does 2day transfers" part of your post.... what else does this ( and seemingly many other ) clinic compromise  as part of your tx to fit in with the daily running of the clinic??... where as the system gone that th ivf practice ran around you and how your body responds?... 
Im sorry but these clinics are now a "business" paid for by the like of us and not a "service".... 

Your not a number... this is a very real dilemma for you and you need answers and guidance... not we only have one glove so make it fit!!...

Good Luck hunny XX


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Sammeee - thanks for your reply.  Well, I had my scan this morning, and while there has been growth, I still only have 1x16mm, 1x 15mm, 1x14mm, 3x13mm, 2x12mm & 3x10mm.  The consultant prescribed me an additional 6vials of menopur to be taken as soon as I got home, and the trigger to be taken tonight for EC on Wednesday.  I voiced my concerns over the follice sizes and whether I should continue stimming, but was told they wouldn't let someone stimm past 13days (this is my 13th day) and that they should have grown again, between todays dose of menopur and the trigger shot, in time for Wed.  I re-iterated my concerns to the nurse who was giving me my prescription, that I felt everything has been a bit rushed to fit their schedule rather than maybe allowing my body time to respond, she very nicely told me that my option was to either go ahead on Wednesday or cancel the treatment and try again at a later date.  We're not made of money and we have spent £900 on the meds, so I was a little irritated with that reply - regardless of how nicely she said it.  
Basically I am doing my best to remain positive coz really what other choice have I? and what is the point if I can't muster up some hope?  The consultant seemed to think that 6 of the follicles would be good by Wed....I am going to put my trust in them and believe that they know best....and keep my fingers and toes crossed in the meanwhile   
DJ x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, it is awful when we feel like we are on a converyor belt with this tx and then when you voice your concerns you no real advice or help.
I hope your follies have caught up in time for ec and im sure they will have.... you have got some good numbers there,...

Good Luck and kup on your progress...
I'l be   for your follies on Wednesday... 

Love Sammeee X


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Ah thanks Sammeee, you're very kind.

I'm sorry for your BFN hun, and doubley appreciate you taking the time to reply to me when its such a tough time for you  

Take care  
DJ x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Well its all over for us   - the clinic rang to say that out of the 12 eggs collected yesterday, 5 had degenerated and were unusable, and they could only inject 3 of the others, 1 of which failed at the time of ICSI and the other 2 failed to fertilize. They said that part of the problem was that DH's sperm had low morphology (less than 1%) and because my FSH level was high, this sometimes has a bearing on the egg quality. When I remarked that my FSH level was normal when they did the blood work, she corrected herself and said that it was probably because I hadn't responded well to the stimms as I was on quite a high dose(the zona on the eggs was quite thick).  

We're gutted.  Have a follow up appointment with the consultant on the 23rd, but DH is away on business so will go myself.
Just feel a bit lost really.......


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Did not want to read and run. I am so sorry to read this, sending you lots of              hope they can give you some more answers at your follow up xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mal - you're very kind. I just can't get my head around whats happened - its just too strange, I've never had dead eggs collected before.

Hope all is well with you and DS - it must be 12mths ago since we had all the chats about the night feeds situation and now they're up and running (in a 'without bending their knees' kind of way )...where does the time go?  
xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Arh hun I really am sorry, do you think they might of rushed stimms to fit in with them and that is why it has happened?

We are both well thanks hun, yes it must be about 12 months   how is your little man sleeping at night? Yes lo has to run everywhere, me and dh are always saying we can not believe how fast he is growing.

Sending lots more        
xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

I just don't know - we've kind of spent the day speculating on what happened. I started getting nervous last Friday when they told me EC would be on Wed, although my eggs weren't responding any faster to the higher dose of menopur they had put me on, since the Wed before.  At our initial consult we were told that they didn't work weekends, and only did 2 day transfer, and tbh, the significance of this info completely bypassed us, as my response had always been good, so there was no reason to think this time would be any different.  Unfortunately, when I went to be scanned again on Monday, while everything had grown, none of my eggs were at 17mm (at initial consult we'd been told unless there were 3 x 17mm, EC would not take place). I expressed my concern to the consultant who scanned me, and asked it I should continue to stimm, but he said that all would be fine for Wed,they wouldn't allow someone to stimm past 13days, to take another dose of Menopur as soon as I got home, and then take the trigger shot that night.  I re-iterated the same thing to the nurse, saying that I felt my treatment was being rushed to fit their schedule rather than perhaps allowing time for my body to respond, she told me it was either EC on Wed or cancellation of treatment.  
When I got over the initial shock of the call from the Embyologist, this morn, I rang the clinic to see what I should do about taking the cyclogest, and when I got through, I just said to the nurse(who happened to be the same one mentioned above) 'you probably have heard what happened' and she said 'yes I did' and that was it - just a long pause, so I asked about the cyclogest, she said I could stop and that was it, all that was left for me to say was 'o.k. then, thanks bye', and hang up. I just felt a little let down - it was as if I could almost feel her take a step back from the phone when she heard who was on the other end, trying to disassociate - maybe I'm doing her an injustice, but its how I feel. They mentioned that the zona looked a bit thick, so I think if we do decide to go again (bit hard to imagine right now but who knows), we'll have to find a clinic that does assisted hatching(just in case), and definitely operates 7 days a week and does 2,3 day or 5 day transfer. 

On a more cheerful note, my little man sleeps extremely well every night and his cute antics are always a welcome distraction for us but most especially today xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi hun

Have you been on Menopur for your previous cycles? To be honest to say that you are paying a lot for private treatment the treatment you have received has been very restricted     you would think the tx would be tailored to suit you and how your body is responding. I know how you feel about when you spoke to the nurse, we got that kind of treatment after our 0 fert as we were very let down that they did IVF and not ICSI due to our history. We were offered no after care but I thought that was because we were having these treatments on the NHS, to be honest if I was paying (and it's not like it is pennies we are talking about it thousands of pounds) I would be very unhappy. If I remember rightly (sorry if I am wrong my memory can be terrible) are you in Ireland? In the UK we have a service called PALS that you can contact if you are unhappy with any kind of care your receive. Do you have something like that? I would seriously think about that or it might be worth waiting until after your follow up appointment to see what they have to say for themselves?  

How are you feeling today? So glad to hear that lo is a good sleeper   We have a good sleeper this end as well (touch wood  ) I don't miss doing that dream feed   They are funny little things aren't they? Makes me laugh everyday with the funny and naughty things he gets up to.

Take care hun xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Hun - thanks for your reply.  Yeah, I've always been on 4 vials of Menopur for my cycles(till this time).  We've spent alot of today thinking about our treatment and no matter how many scenarios we run through, there was no medical reason why the consultant upped my meds(to 6vials) at the day 7 scan, aside from the one he gave me - because I wouldn't be ready for E/C on Monday, and it was looking more likely to be Wed i.e. it was looking like I may not fit into their schedule.  We moved to Newcastle a few months back so had to find a new clinic.  When we went for our consultation back in December, we were given a schedule of my treatment - Buserelin starting on the 4th Jan, baseline scan on 27th, starting menopur&buserelin reduced, scan on 1st Feb(I had mine on the 2nd coz of childcare),scan on 5th, e/c on 8th, e/t on 10th which we understood to be dependant on me rather than almost set in stone. Of course as I now know, although my response on Day 7 was pretty much the same as ever before, my last clinic was open 7days a week and therefore was more concerned with allowing my body to respond, rather than me deviating from a pre-planned schedule.  Thanks for the advice about PALS, will have a read up on the service. Oh I could kick myself for being sooo stupid, for putting my faith in them, for getting so swept up in the excitement of what might be, that I didn't look objectively at what we were actually being offered for the £4000 we spent overall.  
Today has been another tough one, and I'm not sure it'll be any easier until I have that follow up meeting with them, although I can't imagine what they will say that will bring us any comfort - esp as it was their embryologist who told me high doses of Menopur may have affected egg quality.  

My DS is keeping me sane t.g., as is DH, he's being great.  Ah, happy memories - that dream feed!!   xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

I would have a look at PALS hun as it does sound like you did not receive the right treatment for you    I have read on here somewhere a long time ago about egg quality and high does of menopur so it might be worth doing a search to see if it throws anything useful for you. If I were you I would write down your concerns and any questions you have for your follow up and see how they respond and go from there. It is such an emotional rollorcoaster and especially when you have a lo to think about as well during tx it can really knock you when something like this happens especially when you did everything you could do. 

I hope your ok today hun


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mal.  Feeling much better today - definitely not as angry, still gutted, but y'know that'll get better with time too.  

Hope you have a lovely Valentines Day xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad you are feeling a bit better today hun  

Well bit of a rubbish valentines day to be honest, been awake since 3am with lo not being well and I am shattered, but have visitors due any min now so doing a big roast and dh will be in bed all day   he is on nights so we said we would leave valentines day this year  

Hope yours is a lot better than mine hun! If you need a natter or anything ur always welcome to pm me   

Take care xx


----------

